# Suggestions for ROME



## Ucmd (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to spend some time in Rome soon. Any knife or food sugestion?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2014)

La pergola


----------



## eshua (Mar 10, 2014)

We always rented a flat in Trastevere. Cute neighborhood in the SW part of town. Cant help with knives there though.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/Re...EV1T0Rrd05UST1jTVRJdU5EazBNalU9#@c4=1%2C2%2C3


----------



## Basecadet (Mar 11, 2014)

Bir & Fud in Trastevere was one of the highlights, an amazing selection of craft beer from all over Italy and the food was fantastic.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 11, 2014)

You have to try Pizzarium for the strangest and unique pizza in Rome. It's a 5 minute walk from the Vatican and well worth the taste. Gabriele Bonci and his guys are creative geniuses. Potatoes and Salmon on a slice are interesting as well as tuna and kale. Those sound weird but taste amazing.


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for the awesome suggestions. Please keep them coming. I love Ducati motorcycles and own a 2008 super bike. I am going to Ducati factory 3 hours south to track a bike and see production.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 11, 2014)

Best and oldest Chocolatier in Rome. Simply amazing stuff. Confetteria Moriondo e Gariglio

Don't forget the Porchetta


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 12, 2014)

Yummy, porchetta.....thanks son.


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone take cooking class in Rome or find a great outdoor market


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 12, 2014)

Any knife shops to see


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2014)

lots of great restaurants and amazing night life around Campo de Fiore. Just everyone hanging out having a great time. Rome is like an older version of Manhattan. You can walk it in a day. There are gaps, timberland stores, mail boxes etc., McDonalds and a bunch of perfume shops.lol I may have seen some starbucks.lol Don't do it. After 10pm in Trastevere while you are walking around you may stumble onto a little tiny shack with a bunch of people lined up around the corner waiting for it to open. I have no idea what street or what the name of the place is but, you will smell them walking down the street with a whole porchetta and everyone just starts getting so excited. The shutter opens and the controlled chaos begins. No seats in the place, order off the board, order a birra or soda and step outside. Blissful, orgasmic heaven.


----------



## Fabilious (Apr 3, 2014)

Well i would like to say you here that i really like Ducati motorbikes and own a 2008 extremely bicycle. I am going to Ducati manufacturer 3 time southern to monitor a bicycle and see manufacturing.


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2014)

look for a tiny restaurant with only 4 tables run by an old couple, order spaghetti alle vongole with a pitcher of house wine. best 10 euro you will ever spend. for dessert go find a gelato stand and get pistachio flavor.


----------



## MÃ¶ebius (Apr 9, 2014)

Roma is the city... I was living there for a few time. Really you are going to find good food in many places. If I had to say a place where the romans go to eat pizza (also the tourists), would say that the pizzeria "Da baffetto", Via del Governo Vecchio 114, close to Piazza Navona.

But the thing that more I recommend to you is that to rent a "motorino" or 125cc scooter/vespa, with it you can go to everyplaces and park very easy.

By the way, I have a Ducati 800cc but I'm selling it, I'm getting old for the speed.

View attachment 23178


----------

